# VERY STRANGE BEHAVIOR



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

For the past 3 or four days, my baby Coconut has been acting in way I have never seen before and it sure is worrying me. He has been either staying right by me, even sleeping on me or else he goes and hides in a corner. He has never been a lap dog; normally he'll let me love on him for a minute but jumps down at the first opportunity. I have been sick with a cold & thought maybe that was the reason, he could smell my sickness or something (or there is more wrong with me than I know!) It was time for his checkup anyway so Thursday I took him for his comprehensive exam. Everthing was normal. HIS BEHAVIOR IS NOT NORMAL though. If something scared him, I can't imagine what. He just turned 3. Right now he is just sitting in the far corner of the kitchen & I know he'll just stay there for hours if I don't go & get him. Yesterday I tried pshycology and just ignored it for a long time then I just had to go & pick him up. I don't know what's wrong. Has anyone ever had this happen before? Any ideas would be appreciated. 
(I want my old Coconut back!)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cindy,
I remember about a year ago, I experienced something similar with Brady. He was upset with me for some reason and started hanging out in the dining room away from me all of the time. I had no idea why. I took him to the vet and nothing was wrong. I called my breeder sobbing that he was mad at me and I had no idea why. (Brady is a big baby and does hold a grudge if you step on him and hurt him or something.) It took a few weeks and he came out of it. I did try to walk him a lot and get him out of the house. I thought maybe a change of scenery would help. I hope he is just acting silly and gets over it soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How scary! Something must be wrong, but I sure don't know what to suggest. Hopefully others that are knowledgeable will be answering soon!

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How old is he?
Oops never mind, I just saw you said he's 3. I was thinking if he was a puppy he might be going through a fear stage.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cyndy, My Jasper has been how you describe coconut off and on his whole little life (he will also be 3 in January.) But this spring and summer it got so bad I was at wits end. He was slinking away and didn't want to play at all with Cash. Or Even go on his walks which is his favorite thing to do in the whole wide world. I tried prozac and that made him even worse almost catatonic... but then when we were on vacation with the boys he sprained his leg and the vet on vacation gave him pain meds, by coincidence, while in the waiting room there was an article in Bark Magazine that talked about low level pain causing behavior issues and depression in dogs By the third day on the meds he was inviting Cash to play.... So when we got home I went to my vet to ask her about the possibility of Jasper having a pain disorder? She said it was possible-- but didn't want to put him on pain meds for a life time, he is so young...But we decided to use a joint and inflammation suppliment along with fish oil. Well after about 2 weeks, he ran outside and chased a ball, and chased Cash... wanted to sleep in our bed...cuddles and we haven't looked back that was 4 months ago and I have better than my puppy back. I think this has been the longest he has been in an up mood. 

The other thing we did-- is by trial and error, I discovered that Jasper does better on a kibble with some grain in it rather than the protein rich medallions I had been feeding them. He seems to need more carbs than Cash. I do think for many dogs the raw or high protein is the best way to go-- but for Jasper it made him sluggish and moody. My point is all dogs are different and maybe it is as simple as changing his food. 

I don't know if any of these things will work for Coconut. Perhaps bring this thought up with your vet. But I sure wish someone had something/anything for me to try earlier. I feel sad that he missed out on his puppydom. I got answers like, they become who they are going to be at around this age (and that was at 6 months, 1 and years of age.) or it is just who he is... All I know is, he is still Jasper, cautious, reserved, redzone at the mailman...But he is playful, and loving, and more confident than he was before we made these changes... 

Good luck finding your own answers if it continues...it could just be a phase. it is like being a detective. Our poor fur kids can't tell us what is wrong. 

keep us posted.


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies and ideas & encouragement. He is sleeping by me now and I much prefer that to his hiding in a corner. I took him for a walk earlier & then for a ride in the car & he seems fine then. I will try again tomorrow to get him out of the house more - it will be good for both of us as this is starting to depress me. I also was wondering about some kind of pain & so I took him in for his exam. And I checked his paws and they seem fine. Someone on another site said to check for signs of breaking & entering - Lordy, if something scared him while I was at work, I sure hope it was nothing like that!! Ok, now he just woke up & ran off, bet I'll find him in the corner again. Sure wish he could talk! Will update again tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Cyndy, how sad! I would be upset too. It has happened to me, with Ricky, but it was because I had just come home from volunteering at a local SPCA that had raided a puppy mill. I spent hours cleaning out cages, dogs and socializing them. Even though I'd changed all my clothing and shoes, Ricky took one sniff when I came in the door and backed off in alarm. He was afraid of me for hours, until bedtime when he finally allowed me to pick him up and put him on our bed for the night, which I always do.

By the next morning, Ricky was back to normal and I cried in relief! And that was less than one day, so I can understand why you are worried and upset. Could it be that Coconut had a similar experience with you? Did other dogs come near you recently? I was asking hubby if dogs could smell fear and despair as it would have been likely that he sensed that from the many dogs I held while at the shelter... I dunno..... 

I hope it gets better, but if not, do tell us and we'll see what else we can think of.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cyndy, my Pom that I had before Cicero got her feeling hurt at me one time for going on a trip and leaving her. She wouldn't have anything to do with me when I got home. She plasted herself in the far corner of the dining room and acted like her heart was broken...such a sad look. It broke my heart. My vet thought she had went into "grief mode" thinking I wasn't coming back. It took two weeks of me picking her up and giving her treats in my lap and talking to her no matter what I was doing till she just popped back to her happy self on morning.

Maybe get tiny pieces of chicken, or hotdog, and have a couple of cuddle times each day in your chair to see if he will realize all is safe and sound. I hope he will be better soon!


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

What a difference a day makes!! When I logged off last night Coconut was in the corner & stayed there. When I was ready for bed around 11:30 I turned out all the lights and did not look at him or talk to him, just went to bed; within 10 minutes I heard his little feet & then heard him chomping on his food I'd fixed for him hours earlier. Next thing you know he runs in my room & jumps on my bed. He tried to act funny again this morning & I thought no way! I took him for a really long walk & when we got back I put on some music & started cleaning house & he just followed me around as usual. Then I went grocery shopping & when I got back he stayed on the deck while I got everything inside and I gave him a bone and we sat outside and he has been his happy self ever since. I'm not sure if he was just playing me or what, but I don't care! I was so sad yesterday & so great today! After living through two teenagers I never wanted to worry about another kid again and I can't believe that now I can worry so much about a dog; it's like I have another kid! I love him too much!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!

Sheri


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wonderful new Cyndy!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cyndy,
I am so glad to hear you both had a good day. Maybe our babies just go through a funk sometimes like we do.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's so very nice to hear, Cyndy. I can hear your sigh of relief.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad things are back to normal for you both.


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody! It is a relief!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i remember 2 years ago django did the same thing, i think he wasn't feeling well, and his not feeling well wasn't something he was use to and it scared him. he would stay in the corner and shake. so, all i did was keep him close to me, and aftr a couple of days whatever it was passed. i think sometimes if something doesn't feel right to them and it's something they have never experience before, it can really scare them, even an upset belly. soooo glad to hear he's great! just keep an eye on him to be on the safe side. also, i know when my django doesn't feel well, he sleeps right on me at night. we must give them some kindof comfort that helps them get thru whatever it is they are going thru.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

That is great news Cyndy!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Cyndy - that is great news, I know you were so worried. These little guys can really put our life in a spin - but we wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry to say it didn't last. Yesterday & today he is acting weird again. I don't know what to think. Can they suddenly become so attached overnight when they have never been this way before? I was not wanting to encourage or reward what seems to be fearful or anxious (can't find the right word) behavior, so when I did not keep petting him and was concentrating on something else, he ran back to his corner in the kitchen.
I think I need Ceasar Milan!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no, Cyndy. I'm so sorry, and so puzzled on your behalf...could it still be a pain issue that needs to be addressed? 

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's times like this when I want my dog to talk. It is so hard to try to figure out what is causing their behavior at times. It could be joint pain that the vet couldn't tell in an exam. I know the cooler weather is already causing my joints to ache and it does get worse during the cold months. It sounds like something like that might be bothering him since he has had some good days then back to the corner. I think you might have to take note of what the temp is in the next week or so and see if he is reacting to it. My Pom was older when we figured out that on some days she walked slower and stiffer and just didn't feel well, but I think it can happen younger also. There are meds that can help with the pain...if it is joint pain. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cyndy~ How's Coconut doing?


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for asking. I did not want to post too soon like last time and then have things turn around again; but Coconut has been great all this week. He really seems back to himself and does NOT want me holding him at all. I'm having coffee now & he is outside on the deck enjoying the sunshine & cool weather. THANK GOODNESS! I was so afraid he would be like that forever. Thanks everyone for your good thoughts.


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

*COCONUT*

Thought I would try to post a couple of his pics.

I hope this works.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cutie pie Coconut is! Glad to hear he's back to normal.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - it looks like he is "smiling" How cute -glad to hear that he is back to normal. Maybe he just wasnt feeling well. You know that when you dont feel well, all you want is your Mommy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So glad to hear that Coconut is doing well! He's a cutie and his name is just perfect. I love it!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Those pictures are so cute. I love his smile. 
I'm glad he is doing better for you...less to worry about!


----------

